# Stranger Things



## Elrik Settee (Aug 4, 2022)

The Music of Stranger Things and "Universal Event Generators" | Boing Boing


Hello and welcome back to Spoken Word with Electronics. This week, we discuss ‘The Upside Down’ theme from Stranger Things, and how it was created — including a possible patch sheet &am…




boingboing.net





it's a how-to 

and how-it-was-done


----------



## R. Naroth (Aug 6, 2022)

It is cool. I’ve been tempted to try VCV Rack because of this— it is a bit too intimidating, the learning curve seems to be a lot. There is also a huge online community almost exclusively focused on Modular Synthesis for this at Modwiggler.


----------

